# distal tuft fracture



## NMARKS52 (Jan 12, 2010)

Please help with the following.
Should it be coded 26765 or 11752
"A rongeor was used to shorten the distal phalanx to the mid shaft level. The distal tuft fragments were removed with sharp dissection. Sharp dissection ws used to remove devitalized from the edges of the wound and the nilbed was then repaired using 4-0 plain sutures. Approximately 50% of th length of the nail bed was preserved. The distal flap was then sutured in place using 4-0 nylon after shortening the distal tuft soft tissue slighly with sharp dissection"
thanks


----------



## LTibbetts (Jan 13, 2010)

Did you mean to post this in the Ortho forum? You may get a better response from there


----------

